# Good deals on Canister Filters locally?



## GreenGreenGrass (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm in the market for a decent canister filter for my 29 gal. Thought I would post here in case anyone knows of some good deals at any of the local stores.

Any tips, let me know

Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have to have new? Why not just look in the classifieds here? What size/brand are you looking for? If you're looking new and for Eheims, look no further than J&L. No one is going to beat their prices.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Do you have to have new? Why not just look in the classifieds here? What size/brand are you looking for? If you're looking new and for Eheims, look no further than J&L. No one is going to beat their prices.


I second the point that no one seems to be able to beat J&L for canister filter prices


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

King Ed is 5-10 dollar cheaper for XP series canisters
For Eheims, i got to agree. J&L


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Maxxxboost said:


> King Ed is 5-10 dollar cheaper for XP series canisters
> For Eheims, i got to agree. J&L


I believe KE will price match.


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been surprised to find that my LFS has prices for canisters that beat j&l even:
Results for Aquarium Supplies:Filters:Canister


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

ncutler said:


> I've been surprised to find that my LFS has prices for canisters that beat j&l even:
> Results for Aquarium Supplies:Filters:Canister


KE has XP2 for $120.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It doesn't matter who sells what for how much because they all price match. Just find the cheapest price and take it to the store of your choice.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

All things being equal, I like to support our sponsors.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> All things being equal, I like to support our sponsors.


Ditto. The other thing is I like to support the stores where customer service is good. And there J&L beats KE hands down. As a matter of fact, nearly any place beats KE hands down in my experience!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Ditto. The other thing is I like to support the stores where customer service is good. And there J&L beats KE hands down. As a matter of fact, nearly any place beats KE hands down in my experience!


This is my approach too. IMHO its not worth saving a few $ and having horrible customer service should there ever be a problem.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Ditto. The other thing is I like to support the stores where customer service is good. And there J&L beats KE hands down. As a matter of fact, nearly any place beats KE hands down in my experience!


I went to KE with my almost 2 year old broken heater (Rena Inline Smart heater 300W).
They just gave me a new one.
In fact, I even asked to trade up to a more expensive heater (Fluval E300) and they gave it to me no extra charge.


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> It doesn't matter who sells what for how much because *they all price match. * Just find the cheapest price and take it to the store of your choice.


Except for Big Als will charge you shipping even thou you are standing in their store with the website ad in hand.

For example, I was going to buy the Two Little Fishies reactor for $46.45 from J&L but thought i'd try Big Als on a price match.

They said sure they will reduce their regular pricing of $65.00 to $46.45 but they said I would have to pay the shipping cost as if I was buying it from J&L.
The manager came back at me with another $15.90+$2.37 (shipping and handling)
I said you gotta be kidding? He said nope.

So my conclusion, i'd rather buy from J&L than Big Al's anyday. Big Al's no longer gets my business anymore.


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, I just called KE to ask for pricing on the Rena XP3 and the gentleman told me that they don't give filter prices over the phone! He then insisted that I come to the store to find out the price in-person and reassured me that "many people buy this filter"...

Why, KE, why?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

rgrling said:


> lol, I just called KE to ask for pricing on the Rena XP3 and the gentleman told me that they don't give filter prices over the phone! He then insisted that I come to the store to find out the price in-person and reassured me that "many people buy this filter"...
> 
> Why, KE, why?


Business tactic. Get you there.. so u will at least buy something


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

rgrling said:


> lol, I just called KE to ask for pricing on the Rena XP3 and the gentleman told me that they don't give filter prices over the phone! He then insisted that I come to the store to find out the price in-person and reassured me that "many people buy this filter"...
> 
> Why, KE, why?


Welcome to KE.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Pets and pond.. Or get big als to price match.. Yea its online ordering but you will most likey not find a better price.. Get the price from pets and pond and email it to big als canada.. Ive done it before and so far i havent seen a better price


----------

